# what do you think of my labs...



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Date	TSH	Range	FT4	Range	FT3	Range	doseage
Nov 30	<0.03	.30-5.6	13.3	9.1-23.8	7.1	3.8-6.0	10mg day
Dec 7	0.07	.30-5.6	9.6	9.1-23.8	5.5	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2x d
Dec 14	0.04	.30-5.6	6.3	9.1-23.8	5.3	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2X d

I think I should call him and ask to reduce my doseage..


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

You are getting labs run quite often and just changed your dose less than 3 weeks ago. I am impressed that your doctor is following you so closely. I was lucky to get labs run every 6 weeks when I was hyper, and it's even less since my surgery.

I would be concerned that continuing to change your dose would keep you bouncing all over the place. From what I was told, just the changing of the levels can keep you feeling pretty wacky. I imagine you will feel better once you stabilize out somewhere.

Your labs on Nov 30 were hyper, and you don't appear hypo to me now. Your T4 is a bit low, but T3, your active hormone is still on the high endo of normal. Are you having symptoms that make you feel hypo and want to change your dose?

I certainly would not want to go back to 10 mg/day. If your current dose is too much, perhaps 5 mg 3x/day is the happy medium? Something to certainly ask your doctor about.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Well they called and put me on 10 mg...ugh!!! I even said we have tried 10 mg twice and it won't keep my levels down...he just doesn't seem to listen. Maybe he will say 10 for 1 week and then when my FT4 comes up a bit 15mg...I hope. I am so tired of this rollercoaster. My poor viens have scar tissue and the nurses(family Dr) keep asking when he is going to stop sending me weekly and I told them not till he stabelizes me. You can bet I will be calling him next week.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

When do you actually see the doc next? It might be better to discuss it with him in person instead of talking through his staff, which is what it sounds like you are doing? I seem to remember chatting with you a few weeks ago about 15 mg, or am I thinking about someone else?

My other thought is if you are getting your labs drawn at the same time every day. I have read that levels can fluctuate throughout the day. Seems like consistency is best whatever you do.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes that was me who was hoping for 15mg 2 weeks ago and he put it to 20.

I do go for blood work the same time every Tuesday. I get off work at 1:30 and head to the Dr's office.

I don't see him until January 5th and with Christmas I don't want my levels to rise again. As you can see by the entire list below we have tried 10 and it just makes my levels go up

Date	TSH	Range	FT4	Range	FT3	Range	doseage
Sep-22	<0.05	.30-4.7	36.9	9.1-23.8	22.4	2.5-5.7	20mg 3x d
Sep-29	<0.05	.30-4.7	23.8	9.1-23.8	8.2	2.5-5.7	20mg 3x d
Oct-06	<0.05	.30-4.7	17.7	9.1-23.8	6.1	2.5-5.7	10 mg day
Oct-13	<0.03	.30-5.6	15.1	7.9-14.4	6.3	3.8-6.0	10 mg day
Oct-20	<0.03	.30-5.6	17.6	9.1-23.8	7.7	3.8-6.0	10 mg day
Oct-27	<0.03	.30-5.6	20.8	9.1-23.8	10.4	3.8-6.0	10 mg day
Nov-03	<0.03	.30-5.6	19.8	9.1-23.8	10	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2x d
Nov-10	<0.03	.30-5.6	11.1	9.1-23.8	5.1	3.8-6.0	10mg 2x d
Nov-16	0.04	.30-5.6	7	9.1-23.8	4.2	3.8-6.0	10mg 2x d
Nov-23	0.04	.30-5.6	9.6	9.1-23.8	6.1	3.8-6.0	10 mg day
Nov 30	<0.03	.30-5.6	13.3	9.1-23.8	7.1	3.8-6.0	10mg day
Dec 7	0.07	.30-5.6	9.6	9.1-23.8	5.5	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2x d
Dec 14	0.04	.30-5.6	6.3	9.1-23.8	5.3	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2x d


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

All that bouncing around is not good for you. Have you tried telling the doc's office that you want to take 15 mg a day instead of asking them what you should do? 
I am thinking of a conversation something like this,

"No, I am not comfortable taking only 10 mg a day because that makes my levels rise. I want to try 15 mg and see how I do."

Be assertive, tell them what you want. Then, when you see him on the 15th you can review how you are doing on the dose that feels right to you.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Just called and left a message that I would like them to explain why I am being put down to 10 mg again when we know it doesn't work.

Thanks...will let you know what they say.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah...he said I could "try" 15 mg day. 10 in the am and 5 in the pm. Keeping my fingers crossed this is a good doseage!!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Woo-Hoo! Way to go! I hope this is the magic "just right" that you need! I am sure you will know when you see your labs. Then, try to give it some time at one dose so your body can even out. All that bouncing around is quite a workout!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Date	TSH	Range	FT4	Range	FT3	Range	doseage
> Nov 30	<0.03	.30-5.6	13.3	9.1-23.8	7.1	3.8-6.0	10mg day
> Dec 7	0.07	.30-5.6	9.6	9.1-23.8	5.5	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2x d
> Dec 14	0.04	.30-5.6	6.3	9.1-23.8	5.3	3.8-6.0	10 mg 2X d
> ...


What does your doc say or has he not commented yet? He might want to get that TSH down further. Interestingly, there is a lag time between the FT3 and the TSH. TSH does not get the signal so fast.

It might be better if you stay on course. How do you feel? That would be a very very important criteria?


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Andros he wanted to drop it to 10 mg again


----------

